# Apistogramma Viejita rainbow



## morefirejules08 (15 Jun 2012)

Can anyone shed any light on Apistogramma Viejita rainbow? I am good friends with the manager of my lfs and they have these fish on there import list but i can find any pictures on the interweb 

cheers


----------



## thingymajig (15 Jun 2012)

Try google images.ive got pics up of them.well it says apistogramma viejita..




cheers mark....


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jun 2012)

Hi all,
These are a domestic red coloured form of _Apistogramma macmasteri_, _A. viejita_ itself probably isn't present in the hobby at the moment. You need to make sure they aren't all males, our local MA had them in and theirs were all males. If you search on the BCA forum <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/>, or Apistogramma forums <http://www.apistogramma.com/forum/index.php> you should be able to find some details for these.

A. _macmasteri_ is a really nice fish, have a look here for some bits about care and breeding etc. <http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/Aquarium_care.php> & <http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/Apistogramma_macmasteri.php>.

cheers Darrel


----------

